# A RANDOM CRAIGSLIST-INLAND EMPIRE CA.



## BOOZER (Mar 9, 2009)

Its true i have an argentine bw tegu that im giving away...BUT he is being given to a good home who will nurse him back to health, this tegu was my younger brothers who saw videos of them on youtube and thought they were the coolest thing ever! well little did he know they require A LOT of attention and care, the tegu has been fed well but has for unknown reasons stopped eating lately, he also is having severe shedding problems, hes losing fingers, his hind legs are fine its the front ones that are having issues, he is not well and needs a proper enclosure, and A LOT of help, i would help but im juggleing a full time job and fulltime school, he is 8-10 months old, not very big, i dont have any pictures for you but if your reading this than it shouldnt matter too much what he looks like, he will not be given to the first idiot that calls me, you will either A be a pro with reptiles or B show me what you know and send me pics of your enclosure and tell me how you plan on healing him...again he is alive but not in good health and someone with a big heart please help this guy! give me a call or shoot me a text anytime 626-485-9395 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IF I COULD!


----------



## ierowe (Mar 21, 2009)

I live in so cal. San Bernardino. Do you still have tegu?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 21, 2009)

It was not his tegu, He was just posting a craigs list add. Try the phone number and see if they have it.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 22, 2009)

ierowe said:


> I live in so cal. San Bernardino. Do you still have tegu?


yea sorry guys and gals i was re-posting it hoping someone would scoop it up . i should have made myself clear. MY BAD :imso


----------

